# Surf Limit-Galveston



## reelmacoy (Mar 13, 2009)

Started at daylight at beach access 10 throwing topwater for about an hour, no takers. Switched to poppin cork\shrimp, hook up almost every cast. Nothing big, up to 18". Limit by 9:30am. Tried plastic for a while, nothing. Put on a slice of ladyfish just to see what would happed. Caught a few more trout, 2 small reds, then the keeper size whiting started nailing it. Had to keep a few of them bad boys


----------

